# Need identification and diagnose help (fungus, bacteria... ? - with images)



## gabrielm (Mar 18, 2014)

1. 26g

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? <10
d. pH, KH and GH? pH 7.6-7.8
e. Test kit? API

3. Temperature? 72-76 F

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 8 months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
- 8 neons
- 2 black skirt
- 2 corries
- 3 mollies
- 1 sword female
- 8 guppies
- no new fish in the tank for the last 4-5 months

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?
- no

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants?
- live plants: moderate
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom?
- gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors?
- had travertine background for a few days
- coconut halves
- had bogwood for months, pulled it out about 2 days ago

9. a. Filtration?
- 2215 - one month old
b. Heater?
- none

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used?
- 12-14 hours
- reduced to 8 hours about a week ago
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long?
- no direct sunlight

11. a. Water change schedule?
- 25%, once in two weeks
- lately been doing 50% every day for the last 4 days
b. Volume of water changed?
c. Well water, tap water, RO water?
- tap water, treated
d. Water conditioner used?
- don't know... a common one
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed?
- 30% at every water change

12. Foods?
How often are they fed?
- once/twice a day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms?
b. Appearance of poop?
c. Appearance of gills?
-> see images below

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? 
b. What meds were used?

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...orm-read-before-you-post-61135/#ixzz2wMGXmDhC


36g, 1inch of fish/gallon (neon tetra, cory cats, mollies, guppies), 0, 0, 10ppm(nitrates), pH 8.0. 2215 canister, tetra air pump with one small stone. All fish have been in there for months.

Multiple things happened in my tank, history details will be provided if needed.

I read it might be an air bladder infection, or fin rot caused by bacteria, but I would not like to put antibiotics in my tank. Let me know if I should do that or not, and how, and if you have any diagnostic. Thanks.

This has been on one of my cories for about a week now, started as a small dot, now it's like his flesh is exposed.

Below the fins of my black skirt tetra.























































I read it might be an air bladder infection, or fin rot caused by bacteria, but I would not like to put antibiotics in my tank. Let me know if I should do that or not, and how, and if you have any diagnostic. Thanks.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks like bacterial infection but might be fungus. I would treat for bacteria with antibiotics first and if no immediate improvment, then treat for fungus. The fish's flesh is being consumed so it is imperative that you treat immediatly if you want to save the fish. Bacteria will show improvement within 24-36 hours if treated with antibiotics. If you don't see noticable improvement within that time frame then you can be sure its not bacteria
Also look.at images online of bacterial infections in fish, then look at fungal infections in fish.... you might see somthing that will give you a better idea so you can use the correct treatment first, before it gets any worse.
So sorry that you are.having this problem and I wish you good luck for a quick and total cure!

P.S. excellent photos, thanks


----------

